# Support for elevated Eldon track



## billyboy46 (May 1, 2009)

Dear friends,

I am constructing a huge eldon layout and a large portion needs to be elevated above the base track. I need a recommendation about how to support the track. The original tresstles are of course quite inadequate. I was thinking about using Masonite cut out to size under the elevated track and then making supports where needed. Whatever I use needs to flex slightly. Any recommendations? Thanks, :thumbsupr. Bill


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

billyboy46 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am constructing a huge eldon layout and a large portion needs to be elevated above the base track. I need a recommendation about how to support the track. The original tresstles are of course quite inadequate. I was thinking about using Masonite cut out to size under the elevated track and then making supports where needed. Whatever I use needs to flex slightly. Any recommendations? Thanks, :thumbsupr. Bill


Your right on track. Masonite, 2x's and drywall screws work great and they take paint/sealer well, I've built several tracks in this manner. Or you could spend a little extra and buy one of those way cool stainless steel bridges I've been seeing on ebay as of late....depending on your layout this could be a very nice "feature".

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## billyboy46 (May 1, 2009)

thanks, great ideas. Dr. Bill


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Afx*

First, find some old Aurora AFX trestle stacks.

We have used wood 1 x 2s (or less) with an Aurora "single" stackable trestle piece screwed to the underside of each end.

Cut the 1 x long enough for the span, prepare the ends as mentioned above and stack the trestle pieces to the required height. 

Works great!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## billyboy46 (May 1, 2009)

Jim, Thanks alot! sounds like a good way to go....:thumbsup: Bill


----------

